# embroidery box with 13 drawers



## devonwoody (29 Oct 2005)

Started a new embroidery box although uncompleted I am posting progress of the project and will continue if any interest shewn.

The previous 5 drawer box was soon filled by the LOML:







So commencing a new box with 13 drawers as per sketch and drawer cutting list. The frames are going to be laminated this time of mahagany and sycamore. 






I spent a couple of sessions around 3 hours each preparing the timber pieces to all the same dimensions required (52 pieces). Doing it his way avoids resetting of machienery for each different dimension.






Work has now started on the back end of drawers using through dovetails and three drawers have been jointed.






Only another 80 dovetails to go.

I have knocked up a simple jig for cutting the tails on my bandsaw and if interested I can post a picture of same next time.


----------



## Waka (29 Oct 2005)

DW

Looks like your going to be busy, how are you cutting the pins?


----------



## Lin (29 Oct 2005)

I don't really understand how you are doing it.....but I like it.....Your wife is one lucky lady....Will enjoy watching the pieces come together...
Lin


----------



## devonwoody (29 Oct 2005)

Waka the pins are cut entirely by hand with one of those japanese saws. the tails I knocked up the jig as per picture, you just slide the timber into your bandsaw (that you sold me) blade (14teeth) using the mdf guide to keep the angle sweet. The two outside edges are cut using the mitre fence with a stop attached, finally I chop all shoulders tails and pins using the jig that David Cohen of Perth Aus. posted sometime ago.






7 drawers backs now completed.


----------



## DaveL (29 Oct 2005)

Devon, 

Thats looks good, batch production, you'll soon be competing with Ikea :shock:


----------



## Pete W (29 Oct 2005)

Looks like you've really got a system working 

Please continue to post updates - I'm looking forward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## Alf (29 Oct 2005)

DW,

Do me a favour and slow down, would ya? If TPTBs see your rate of project completion I'm in deep doodah... 8-[

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mahking51 (30 Oct 2005)

Alf
Sssshh!
Don't utter the secret password d*****, who knows what might happen...  
Martin


----------



## Alf (30 Oct 2005)

mahking51":34bbxrr6 said:


> Alf
> Sssshh!
> Don't utter the secret password d*****, who knows what might happen...
> Martin


 :roll: It doesn't work without the hyphen. [-X Although how you're supposed to _pronounce_ the hyphen is another matter... :-k :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## devonwoody (31 Oct 2005)

Progress report  






rear drawer dovetails completed (through dovetails) clamps on two pins for running repairs, I must have cut on the wrong side of the waste line. 

Estimated time was around 17 hours. Therefore front lap dovetails might make 20 hours?


----------



## Adam (31 Oct 2005)

Whooa, easy tiger, the number of projects you are turning out is putting the rest of us to shame!  

Looks great!

Adam


----------



## devonwoody (31 Oct 2005)

Actually I have created a real tiger, I have suddenly realized that if the original case rests on the left hand side of the room and the new 13 drawer sits in the centre, I shall need another 5 drawer cabinet to balance the setup.


----------



## Lin (1 Nov 2005)

Maybe you should just do two of the 13 drawer ones and send the first one to me.....
Lin


----------



## Philly (1 Nov 2005)

DW
You sure this thread isn't just a gratuitous Devon Workshop Gloat? :lol: 
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## devonwoody (1 Nov 2005)

Progress report.

Bad day, I have made a boo boo. The top three drawers require a lid to close off the cabinet and I have not made the top dovetail pins meaty enough. So spent some of the day putting that matter right.

Good job I don't do this for a living.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Nov 2005)

Another progress report 

4 drawers joints completed.






A jig to mark up the pins with my modification added of a side panel to assist the setting up of timber at plumb sides. The hardboard has been added to enable alignment.






Another pic showing working the jig.






last picture showing the make up of piece.







Finally I now realise what the SAD effect is, I went out to the workshop a few minutes ago and it hit me. The damp, the wind and the poor light.  
Putting the heating on and making the coffee in a mo.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Nov 2005)

By the way Mrs. dw is keeping herself busy working on this:






The only problem is, we have discussions who is going to prepare lunch today or dinner


----------



## martyn2 (2 Nov 2005)

devonwoody":2yjarkej said:


> Putting the heating on and making the coffee in a mo.



2 workshop nessestrys  it looks like Mrs dw has a gift as well.

thank god for ready meals :roll: :x 

martyn


----------



## devonwoody (3 Nov 2005)

9 drawers jointed.






Gales should slow down progress today and venison on the menu.


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Nov 2005)

DW,
You are getting on like a house on fire! The missus' work looks great as well.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Nov 2005)

Joints on all 13 drawers now complete, preparing timber for 13 bases.
This is around 30 pieces of 7mm thicknesses sycamore Plus another 5 7mm thick pieces for the lids. 
So not having anything to report for awhile from today.

13 drawers:







.


----------



## Philly (4 Nov 2005)

Nice work DW!
You got those dovetails down now, haven't you!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## dedee (4 Nov 2005)

DW nice work and from Mrs DW too.

Just how many embroidery boxes does a girl need?


Andy


----------



## tx2man (4 Nov 2005)

The Demon Dovetailer of old Devon Town :wink: 

TX


----------



## devonwoody (5 Nov 2005)

Moved into the kitchen to do a bit of glueing up (going cold at night in the workshop for glue to mature). Sycamore reduce down to 7mm thickness for bases of drawers. I will cut board to sizes required after 24 hours.






The wife has had a busy week on her kingfisher, I estimate there is another 10 days work involved on her kingfisher, it almost like a race down here. 






.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2005)

Had a good day yesterday cut approx 120 ft of 7mm strips mahogany and 60ft of 7mm sycamore strips to make the laminated frames. 






Then in the evening promoted myself to the kitchen, where its warmer and whilst the lady was busy wathcing the tv screen I glued up the laminates in three sessions.






Later in the evening I found my eye was bloodshot, which I assume was caused by timber dust.


----------



## DaveL (6 Nov 2005)

Devon,

Sorry to hear about your blood shot eye, maybe if you slowed production down these problems would not arise. :wink: 

Nice work, I think this set of draws will out shine your last set, you may be setting yourself a standard thats hard to maintain. :shock:


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2005)

The Misses made better progress than me over the weekend:






However I did get the drawer runner strips sawn, using teak I have had stored for over three years, I have been frightened to use it in case it got wasted etc. 






.


----------



## devonwoody (8 Nov 2005)

Got down to the serious business of gluing up the boxes yesterday and got all 13 boxes glued before bedtime. Also can report that boxes stacked squarely so looks like none are going to have to be remade.

The first picture taken in the workshop during the afternoon session before temperatures dropped and the second picture back in the warmth of the kitchen for the evening session. The adhesive used is in the first photo and i like the way its possible to control the glue extrusion with these bottles, then a little paddle around with the artistist palette finishes up the job. 











Decided to set the bases into boxes with supports and not dadoing the insides owing to the 8 small drawers only being 4 inches in width and I didn't want the hazardous work set up for such sizes. 
I did this also with the original 5 drawer box so quite happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Nov 2005)

Looking good DW


----------



## devonwoody (9 Nov 2005)

Yesterday I tidied up the bases for the larger drawers and made sure they all dropped in, also internal sanding of pencil marks was cleaned up. Later, 5 mm strips were cut to act as supports and glued into position as per photograph , again done in the evening in the warmth of the kitchen.






In passing I would mention that I was able to use my P/T (jointer/planer) SIP and plane down to a thickness of 5mm. This I found quite surprising as I believe the manuals for these machines doesn't specify down to this level. Perhaps it was because of the timber species (sycamore) which I know has easy planing qualities. The 5mm boards were then run through the bandsaw to produce 5mm square strips with allowance for sanding to clean up bandsaw scratching. 
Tomorrow I should have the pleasure of doing the 8 smaller drawers a repeat of todays efforts. 
Thoughts are also turning on how to cut the runner slots in the frames which carry the drawers, last time this was very fraught with stress owing to exact dimensions being required, this occassion there are 8 more drawers to accommodate so thinking of making a jig with removealble spacers and also inserting a different blade into the table saw which has a smaller kerf. Then I would make the drawer slots with the larger kerf blade and hopefully this will make life easier.


----------



## Waka (9 Nov 2005)

DW

It's coming along nicely, keep the pic's coming.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Nov 2005)

Returned to the 8 small boxes and decided to tune up my biceps, finger and wrist muscles with a bit of hand work. The Record plane on the bench is approaching 50 years of age and I must have sharpened it at least 6 times over all those years, in fact, it has never been reground. As you can see I have a nice little pile of shavings and never fallen for the trick of wearing my blades out with those expensive sharpening stones.





The base boards have now all been prepared to size and base strips are being fitted as per this photograph, these mitres were all cut by eye and using a japanese pull saw plus sometimes a tidy up with a chisel. Who can spot my latest tool aquisition?





Final picture shows the eight boxes awaiting set of glue. No homework tonight in the kitchen.
Now have the task of cleaning up the external sides of all boxes ready for the framing to be commenced shortly.





.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Nov 2005)

Drawer construction has now almost been completed, handles and drawer runner slots should be the only requirements to finish. I estimate that there were over 72 feet of strips cut and fitted to hold the bases in place. 






Work has now started on the laminated frames which were cleaned up yesterday and some marking out for joints has started. 

Must be approaching 2 weeks since starting this piece of furiture and looking forward to the final run up. Thank you for staying with me for so long.


----------



## Waka (11 Nov 2005)

DW

Starting to look good, can I ask you about the drawer bases, do they fit into a rebate or just held in place with the mitred strips that you have glued on, hard to see from the pic's.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Nov 2005)

Waka":1n9a4uvi said:


> DW
> 
> Starting to look good, can I ask you about the drawer bases, do they fit into a rebate or just held in place with the mitred strips that you have glued on, hard to see from the pic's.



Waka, no rebate, strips under base and inside drawer. This was done on the original 5 drawer box and there have been no problems. I leave around 1mm clearance and the base can float. The weather we have had lately in my opion means that the bases will not expand any further but might shrink with dryer weather around.


----------



## devonwoody (12 Nov 2005)

Marking up underway.






Then I got that English depression feeling, caused by the weather.







So started to feed our furry friends and wished I had a fur coat like him. 





I cut a few tenons on the tablesaw and chopped four mortices by hand at 6mm width because my router bit is imperial 1/4" and laminates had been done at 6mm each.






The weather got so drafty here in the workshop I decided to go in and start drawing up the next project. I have found a 4ft long space in the hall which would take a dresser. The type with doors below and a glass display case above. 
.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2005)

What a difference a day makes, blue skies.







Did some more framing and had a boo boo, I have had to glue on some meat to one of the tenon cheeks, must have cut the wrong side of the line.






However final picture today shews framing progress coming on, (around a third of the way on framing joints)





.


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2005)

The end draws near *John*, at the speed you are going the hall cabinet will be in situ by Christmas.

With your move to batch production methods people will be expecting multiple copies of future projects. (kit production maybe :wink: :lol: )

I can see why you did not have time for tools 2005; you are performing at optimum without any new additions.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Nov 2005)

Bad day yesterday, the printer broke down see another thread. In addition one of the laminated frames I was working on, chopping a mortice by hand decided to delaminate on the last chopping cut. The glue line has failed right down the lamination. 





So it was back to the kitchen again in the evening with a reglue.






I estimate that around 14ft of framing has now been finished, and around another 9ft of framing to construct to travel the front to rear set up so past the half way mark. 



.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Nov 2005)

I eventually got out to the workshop at around 13.30 hours and the temp reached 10c with the help of a fan heater. Did a bit more jointing but wanted to do something more active, I therefore set up the table saw and cut all the dadoes dead centre 5 mm deep in all drawers. Used a back up on the second cut each time and avoided any tearout. Decided not to cut the positions on the frames today because I want a very accurate layout after my first box 6 months ago. I am going to make a cut on a frame and then put in a drawer to act as spacer and build up the positions in this fashion. Hoping this will avoid mark up errors. Even now I am still concerned about this step, wondering if I should build a sled to push timber past the unguarded blade. There will only be around 75mm between hand and blade.

Photograph of four drawers showing slide bars sitting snugly without any play.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Nov 2005)

Atmospheric conditions, low pressure, kept me out of the workshop until after 14.00 hours. However sunshine came out both in the workshop and outside. 

I got the first set of sliders aligned with the boxes to front of frame of the middle section. 
















I should sleep better the next few nights knowing that this set up should work and hopefully only need a little sanding to provide smooth runs with the drawers. 

The lady was beating me hands down on her project, but she has come unstuck, she put her umbrella up this morning and trapped her fingers in the mechanism and ripped a small amount of flesh from her thumb, right on one of the joints. Blood everywhere and should take a few days to heal, so I reckon I might get ahead. 





.


----------



## Waka (16 Nov 2005)

DW

Really coming along nice. keep them coming.

You mention the cold in the WS, don't you keep a heater on all the time?


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2005)

All the slots and slider bars have been prepared except four slots have been plugged and will be recut again tomorrow. Trying to cut too many vertical posts for the slots at one time has caused some movement or misalignment.

Pictures show boxes in position on vertical posts and bench pictures shows errors and the replugging method. 










The sliding bars were very easy to produce this time compared to the box made earlier in the year. I purchased a belt and disk sander with some credit that was available on a recent transaction with Record Power. I just had to hold down the bars on the belt and wear off any excess timber to get the bars to slide in the drawer rebates. The process can be a little painful on tender fingers if you slip and touch the moving belt. Quite handy though for quick manicures if needed. 

Janet & I had been due to fly out of London to Perth, W.A. this morning but owing to the entretemps back last summer the travel insurance company would not give me any health cover but offered a full refund of holiday booking expenses already made at that time. This was the second time (first time the 1950’s) that I have failed to get to Perth. However one of these days I am going to try again but through the back door might be the way to try.


----------



## Waka (17 Nov 2005)

DW

Bad luck on the holiday, although it gives you more time in the shop.


----------



## devonwoody (18 Nov 2005)

Sorry to report, we went walkies today. The temperature in the W/S was so cold that my fingers would have stuck to the cast iron table top if I had touched it. Forecast for tonight is also listed as minus.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2005)

Started getting withdrawal symptoms so I set up a bench in the warmth of the kitchen and started to mark out the next set of joints, ( halving joints). There are 12 joints with a mate making 24 in all. I suceeded in getting those marked up before tea and handed the kitchen back to the wife .

Pictures below show how comfortable it is doing the woodwork in the kitchen!

.









.


----------



## Waka (19 Nov 2005)

DW":5j1p5qyp said:


> Started getting withdrawal symptoms so I set up a bench in the warmth of the kitchen



Definitely know I wouldn't get away with that.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Nov 2005)

Project has now got to be shelved for a while, the builders are coming in, you know the problem, you have to watch their every move :wink: 

Normal service will resume ASAP as they say.


----------



## mr (20 Nov 2005)

Am just down the road from DW (figuratively) and can confirm that its much too cold to get downstairs to the workshop. Seeing your kitchen though DW has given me evil thoughts. WOnder If I can get away with something similar.


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Nov 2005)

Probably safer to try freehand rips on the tablesaw! Just think how you would feel if your missus wanted to cook in the workshop!


----------



## devonwoody (24 Nov 2005)

Succumbed to a little work on the box. Prepared the lids which cover the box at the top of each column. Got the thickness down to 5.5mm on my SIP planer/Thichnesser which is a specification lower than suggested in the SIP mnual. 





But things are slow at the moment because of the cold conditions around, I need to glue the frames, but knowing PVA glue needs 24 hours to cure at around 60f. I am not rushing things. 

So went walkies again yesterday, which I think you would agree were pleasant surroundings. 






.









.


----------



## Alf (24 Nov 2005)

Sheesh, times like this I'm glad I live in the warmth of Cornwall. :shock: DW, I'm not sure that's a good place to park btw... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2005)

That was a bad 7 days, (weather wise I mean) nearly finished up on a plane to Perth this morning but some circumstances slowed us down. 

But now back on the 13 drawer embroidery box.


Got back to the project with earnest but did suffer from lunch , finished off the meal with three pancakes, castor sugar and orange juice. Nice but slows you down a bit. 

After fiddling around doing another setup with all the sliders in position ( for the umpteen time) and cutting all shoulders to tighter tolerances, I started cutting the bottom cross lap joints by hand as per evidence below.






The end result for the day is that there are another 6 lap joints for the top to complete and then 6 bridle joints for the rear vertical struts. I should then be ready to start the gluing up. This of course is when the crunch time arrives.

I am adding two further pictures of a box constructed for my block plane purchased earlier this year. The reason for the box is that manufacturers do not provide cardboard boxes of the same quality as supplied in the past. The object of this posting is that my method of securing the lid is primitive but very satisfactory in operation, I can undo the two screws with finger pressure and the lid top fastens with ease and the same to release, and it was a cheap solution. 











So hopefully with milder weather around I should be posting a completed project by the weekend.
.


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2005)

The gardener never turned up, not that I blame him, we had around 2" of rain during the day with gale force winds, it was drafty in the shop too. So I moved back indoors, the dining room and then the kitchen as usual. 

Glued up the front and rear frame as per pics below, I used a roll of poly bags to separate the pieces to avoid sticking together and also between the board and frames. 











I shall complete the cross pieces hopefully tomorrow and tidy up the frames and hoping the drawers and sliders all line up.


----------



## dedee (2 Dec 2005)

It's looking good DW. How about an update on the kingfisher? Or has it flown already?


Andy


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2005)

dedee":2h42ydod said:


> It's looking good DW. How about an update on the kingfisher? Or has it flown already?
> 
> 
> Andy



I apologise, she flew or fledged successfully around 2 days ago  






At the momentthere is another blank canvas awaiting a row of teddy bears


----------



## martyn2 (2 Dec 2005)

that is outstanding 

=D> =D>

martyn


----------



## dedee (2 Dec 2005)

That is gorgeous DW. Mrs DW has quite some talent. 

What is intended as it's final resting place? Will it be framed? Another job for you perhaps?

Andy


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2005)

Steady Dedee, I'm having trouble, can't get my meals prepared these days. :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (2 Dec 2005)

Stop Press.

Couldn't wait to finish off the other joints, I had to have another setup.

Frames reasonably square.






First lot of boxes in with sliders in place.





All boxes and sliders together with top lids in place and fit.





Looks if I was rather optomistic about finishing this weekend, more horizontal bars to joint plus rear vertical frames plus a top handle and the 13 drawer handles etc etc etc etc.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2005)

Eureka! (seem to remember that word from a film in the 1950's about gold mining in Australia)

All frames have now been completed and since the photograph taken the joints have been cleaned up using a belt and the an orbital sander. Therefore its back to the kitchen this evening to do the last gluing on the frames setup.




.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2005)

The first row of sliders are being glued in position with drawers holding the slider in place whilst PVA glue sets. Epoxy glue was not used in the finish in case there was a 24 hour handling period involved. The PVA I know from experience means I can put on another drawer set hopefully after 1 hour if fitting setup is OK.
This part of the build is slow going because if everything goes right first time there is 5 hours plus involved, longer if drawers are going to need adjustments to their base to allow a clean slide at each row. 






A closer view:





.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Dec 2005)

Three rows of drawers now fitted and hoping the remaining 4 pieces do not give me any stick. Gluing was restricted to the evening session again, and just afew minutes in the workshop machining up the handles for the drawers, which will again have to be done in the warmth of the kitchen later in the week.

However I am feeling very relaxed knowing that I must be approaching the last round up.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Dec 2005)

All runners and drawers together with fitted lids are now complete, this only leaves handles and compartments inside boxes .

Two of the runner strips snapped owing to wild grain but were easily replaced by breaking off runners at glued point and then cleaning out remaining strip left in rebate. The runners were cut from some reclaimed teak timber. I reckon good old English oak like the first piece of furniture would have been more suitable with hindsight. 

The three photographs attached today show a front, side and rear view and the next insertion to thread should show the completed project apart from the finish which on my past history will be some time forthcoming. I dont mind making pieces but the finish of a piece never grabs my immediate attention and sometimes in the past it might be some weeks before that stage happens. 
However it will be a number of coats of shellac and then wax polish applied, no staining is anticipated. 
front view




side view




rear view







I did also have a further mishap and severe warning yesterday, I set up my mitre/chop saw to start cutting the 13 handles all to a uniform length of 66 mm and put a stop block on the right hand side of the saw table, in addition I clamped down the lefthand end as my usual practice, when I pulled down the saw the right hand end shot off and has not been seen again. It went off with such force it could have gone through the concrete block walls of my shop. 
I want to use the chop saw and not my tablesaw because the cut is much cleaner. Comments and advice on correct usage of chop saw for this kind of cut much appreciated.


----------



## orangetlh (7 Dec 2005)

Hello, love the project so far, cant wait to see it finished! Im guessing the reason why the handles are flying off is beacuse they are dropping into the gap between the back fence and the blade, jamming up and the blade is throwing them out. Try making a false fence to cover the whole of the opening and then put a single saw cut through so the handles cant fall into the blade.


----------



## woodshavings (7 Dec 2005)

Hi DW - what a great project - your work rate puts me to shame!
Regarding your mitre saw issue, I seem to remember reading in one of the Dewalt handbooks that you should always leave one side of the workpiece free so it removes any likelyhood of binding if the cut skews for any reason.
John


----------



## devonwoody (8 Dec 2005)

Went out to the workshop this morning and it felt cold, around 1c and frost all around so left it until after lunch and went back in again and then found the frost was thawing off the underside of the roof at around 4c. So what did I do? , I took the day off and went flying. Got out the Cesna and did a flight .

However the day was not wasted because I have solved my problem of crosscutting with the chop saw as per pictures below.











A fixed stop is fixed on the right hand side and then the correct size spacer (cut by hand) is placed against the stop, the length needing cut to this spacer size is then placed against the temporary stop, finally the temporary stop is removed and cut can then be made which will not be trapped .In addition I will certainly put that false fence into operation mentioned above by Orangeth. By the way the flying trip was made using Microsoft flight sim.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Dec 2005)

The temperature reached double figures in the workshop today and forcast the same for next few days. 

Very messy sort of day which also involved a force start. Handles were eventually cut OK using the setup mentioned previously.






I then proceeded to drill a hole for screw support after handles were cut to both the drawer front and the rear side of handles.






However the wife called in the workshop and said the handle alignment was making her feel giddy. They did not go up the furniture in a straight vertical line. 
So the drawer hole was left at its original setting but the handle was top and tailed so that the hole no longer aligned. I then put a bearing stick each side of the handle position,







and put in some old engineering feelers, placed at each handle position to avoid handles sticking to each other and to provide some space between each drawer






Doing a follow on thread to accommodate more pictures.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Dec 2005)

Follow on of above thread.

screwed a temporary bar across and pushed in a wedge to keep the handle in place whilst glue set.







I did have to resort to the kitchen for the gluing process and a bit of light woodwork like cutting the wedges and screwing on the temporary crossbars so I have shewn the disgraceful mess the kitchen finished in for the evening.





Seeing that the glue takes one hour to set and there are three colomns this is going to mean a second visit to the kitchen again tomorrow evening. 

The wife did pop into her kitchen later in the evening, and she said, “Bluddy H ell” but fortunately the commercial was just finishing on the TV and she was again fully occupied by the boys in blue. 

Nearly there
:wink:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dec 2005)

DW

FANTASTIC!!! and mrs DW's work too :shock: 

I am truly very impressed with both your efforts and supremely jealous of your 'free' time :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (10 Dec 2005)

Tony":2e1s4j1a said:


> DW
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly very impressed with both your efforts and supremely jealous of your 'free' time :wink:



Thank you Tony, when people say things like that to me, I know I must be living the best way.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Dec 2005)

Well the project was started I see the 29th October and 40 days hence I call the project finished, I know, I know, I know it has not had a finishing coat applied or compartments fitted but the woodwork is complete. So I will leave a little while in situ to acclimatize and if drawers continue to operate smoothly I will apply shellac and polish without any stain. 

The finishing touches involved a couple of hiccups, two of the handles finished up around 1mm short, but I was able to cut a slice off an waste offcut with the bandsaw and glue on to the top of each offending handle.











In addition two more sliders have snapped (the grain of this teak does not seem to run the length of a strip and consequentially seems to have no guts) I have some oak offcuts purchased from the last Yandles show that was intended for small jewellery boxes so sometime I will cut out the rails and afix new oak runners. 

So here are a series of photographs showing different angles of the embroidery box.











Its resting place will be here:









The original box will reside at the other end of the furniture line. 






Thanks all for looking, together with all those helpful comments. These all made me stick at the job and committed me to producing what I consider a successful outcome. 

.


----------



## syntec4 (10 Dec 2005)

Well done devon, looks very well made. What finish will you use?

 

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2005)

Well done *John*, now what are you making for her for Christmas :ho2


----------



## dedee (12 Dec 2005)

DW, it really has been enjoyable watching this thread. Can't wait to see it with the finish on. Mrs DW must be really pleased


Andy


----------



## devonwoody (12 Dec 2005)

Is'nt it a shame how all good things come to an end


----------

